# HappyMcFunsAlot & Rex together since July 16/09



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just some quick pics to show him off!!!!
View attachment 178144

View attachment 178145

View attachment 178146


----------



## smitty (Dec 31, 2008)

saweet looking p man :nod:


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice elong, looks like a third color scheme a lot lighter than a bm and darker thn a reg
great looking fish ice pu You should enjoy him!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Look at the little feeder :laugh:


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

nice elong, is he a black mask?


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont believe so, but def a keeper


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Guy who I gotta it off of said it was but I don't care he f*cking rules


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Its just a Name You can call it a super duper black mask lol
Awsome fish regardless!! Either way it is a elong and should not disapoint
Nice to see you are happy with your purchase, all that matters is that you like it!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

He's a looker


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Feefa said:


> He's a looker


Just like his dad


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

ha ha now thats funny lol jk


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

How big RnR?? Bout 5-6?? He looks good! Cant wait till mine gets the red eyes. In some light they look to be changing but others they seem to be getting dark.. I told you about elongs man. Deff a great fish to keep. Show that tank off that he is in..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Look at the little feeder :laugh:


Yeah yer real tough with your big beautiful pictures of your big beautiful fish.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice elong RNR.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

lo4life said:


> How big RnR?? Bout 5-6?? He looks good! Cant wait till mine gets the red eyes. In some light they look to be changing but others they seem to be getting dark.. I told you about elongs man. Deff a great fish to keep. Show that tank off that he is in..


Tip to tail bout 6 6.5"I will post tank pics soon just writing on my itouch cause I gotta pc hog


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a really nice elong. I didnt know their eyes turned red.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Tank shota
View attachment 178159

View attachment 178158


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice set up,I love natural and real! might want to think about a longer tank for the future? looks kinda short, those guys love to swim


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What do you have in the tank with him? And how long have they been in there? Is that a 75g?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice fish and tank rnr


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> What do you have in the tank with him? And how long have they been in there? Is that a 75g?


don't know what they are annoying fish that I got with my 30 gallon,I kept them in cause I used them to cycle I got two out two were being difficult so f*ck em they can stay. They been together for about a day but old happy was just put in that long ago. The honeymoon I can say is over cause he's starting to snap at them.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, Oh okay, yeah I didnt know you just got him. Yeah they will be gone tomorrow!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sure hoping so I can't stand them they remind me of little telephone tough guys they try to bully and then Sprint swim away only to be a pain in the ass two minutes later.They know not to screw with Happy though every time they get placed in front of him he starts a half-assed pursuit I'm figuring to size them up and see how they react cause it gets more and more serious every time


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Better shot of em Probably best P pic I have yet to take IMO
View attachment 178191


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

what a beautiful specimen, congrats.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Giant Danioes? If so they might be there a little while.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks pretty good with the vals in the corner like that, might have to copy that one :laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx guys tried to keep up to ya all on this one


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

He is one of the better colored ones I have seen! He looks mean as hell!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think so too, the darker "skull cap" I love this fish big time.I have probably stared at him for at least 8 hrs so far.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I think so too, the darker "*skull cap*" I love this fish big time.I have probably stared at him for at least 8 hrs so far.


That is what I noticed more than anything. Hopefully he keeps it!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

hey nice elong
hows he behaving
is he eating?
i got mine last monday and he is not eating yet
had 2 convicts with him for about 4 days now
he just chases then bites the tails, thats about it
maybe goda give him more days to come around


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

db04ph said:


> hey nice elong
> hows he behaving
> is he eating?
> i got mine last monday and he is not eating yet
> ...


thx
getting used to the enviroment
not yet but thinking it won't be too much longer
same with mine only he removed their tails last night
more than likely he will eat when he's ready


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)

He's looking real good in there...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

WillieWonka1 said:


> He's looking real good in there...


Thx bro I owe it to you,he's gotta alot more room,a warmer tank now a couple of powerheads to play in and he get's fed shrimp full time with some pellets in between.He seems pretty happy with everything and is getting to be pretty exciting to watch.He will have a good home as long as possible cause I ain't moving and nor is he.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sprfunk said:


> Giant Danioes? If so they might be there a little while.


You were right they were Danios and the last one just got slayed about an hour ago.They lasted way longer than I expected and were pretty smart about keeping an eye out and hiding behind the powerhead or heater when he came around.He took both their tails right away but slowly picked them apart,many times giving chase and being able to catch them only to break off at the last second.It seemed he used them for markers testing his ability to go from a-b and in a multiple different locations-destinations.Very intresting to watch,liked those danios but 2 were only smart enough to get caught while the elong two made me chase them for an hour and refused to move.


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> He's looking real good in there...


Thx bro I owe it to you,he's gotta alot more room,a warmer tank now a couple of powerheads to play in and he get's fed shrimp full time with some pellets in between.He seems pretty happy with everything and is getting to be pretty exciting to watch.He will have a good home as long as possible cause I ain't moving and nor is he.
[/quote]

That's good to hear. It's nice that he is taking to the move. 
That's one reason I'm cutting back some, so I can spend more time with the fish that I have left.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Mean looking fish bro! Nice pick!


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

hahah i love his name lol


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

S I C K


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Better shot of em Probably best P pic I have yet to take IMO
> View attachment 178191


Beautiful Man-He's starting to be a looker.....Gonna look really good once all settled in...


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

He looks ALMOST as good as mines.







I'm kidding, he looks great though.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a video of him getting used to the tank!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice man-
Like the setup-
Active little SOB he is.....Snappin that jaw like crazy as well....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

He's even more so now,I just applied parasite meds and allmost instantly back to that and slowly but surely more.Thx Skirmish yer hacking is even appreciated just motivates to try and get better and learn as much as possible.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> He's even more so now,I just applied parasite meds and allmost instantly back to that and slowly but surely more.Thx Skirmish yer hacking is even appreciated *just motivates to try and get better and learn as much as possible.*


Thats what it's all about Sir-------Glad to hear it man......









Why did you treat for parasites though-was it cause of the flashing? or did you notice something I have overlooked? I'm just curious is all....

I look forward to seeing more vids in the future on this guy......The activity I have seen out of this guy already blows my other piranha's out of the water.....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Check my thread but pretty sure he had velvet,I He had been not moving until he flashed for five minutes and then go back to hiding for 23 hrs more.I noticed small spots above the seperation line and gill movement was slowly getting irregular and choppy.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet elong, little snapper. You should post a feeding vid :nod:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Sweet elong, little snapper. You should post a feeding vid :nod:


Thx muchly glad he's hopefully on the way to recovery


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I knew youd love the Elong RnR.. Yours does the samething mine does with the jaws. Mine snapps them when he is hungry. Tank looks good and hopefully he will recover soon. GL!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

lo4life said:


> I knew youd love the Elong RnR.. Yours does the samething mine does with the jaws. Mine snapps them when he is hungry. Tank looks good and hopefully he will recover soon. GL!!


He snaps them constantly I love it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking fish makes me miss my old one








Good quality on the video too very clear


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

video looks great man! looks like he loves the new tank!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very good looking Elong.
Your setup is also really good.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

nice man, makes me want an elong.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

He was being lazy and not using the powerheads for a couple days, so I made his dead spot a not so dead spot and he gets bitter!!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad to see all is going well with him









he's a fiesty little bastard, makes me want an elong.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Believe it or not that still isn't nothing thats him at 3/4 angry he still can get gnarlier yet just haven't caught it yet, don't finger chase either anymore cause he will start to shake then half speed dart and ram into the tank.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice nice
i love it when they start going nuts
hows his eating? i feed mine everyother day with fillet, but if i were to throw a piece the next day he will not touch it, weird, i though piranhas never reject food


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

He usually leaves the chunks of shrimp until nighttime, i leave a small lamp on a short distance away from the tank and it casts a minor beam into the one side of the tank. As soon as that is the condition he starts to move and that is the time I can witness him eating, if I fall asleep it is never there in the morning. I feed him 1.5 oz of shrimp every two days and seems to be keeping up to that. The odd thing is if he has left a portion and I drop another in he always eats the old piece first before starting on the new one.I have started the forced activity time now too and he bucks in the beginning but will slowly start to swim in the current after he throws his hissy fit.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I have changed up his tank as well I pulled the big driftwood stump to place in the other tank as it was impeding his swimming path and plan to pick up a low height sitting spidered driftwood piece today. I also added Mondo grass,dwarf grass, another plant of which the name eludes me right now and some Kombomba. The vals are starting to sprout new stalks in at least five different places and are doing well.
View attachment 179115

View attachment 179116


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

i need forced activity time too
my powerhead is on 24/7 but he has a dead spot wich is his chiling area too
so he sits there almost all day only only comes out to play around everning
i was thinking of moving powerhead in the direction of his dead spot and only running it for few hours a day still debating or leave as is


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I will continue to turn off his pwrheads during a part of the day. They are on timers as well as the lights so no difference in workload. I noticed he was being lazy so I used the HOT outtake feed and pointed it directly at the dead spot. It pisses him off but I want a healthy and *THICK* Elong not a richard simmons lookalike. That is my only beef with happy so far is I feel he can be alot thicker and more active once excersise becomes more and more of his routine.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Those cabombas will soon rule your tank









Mine certainly did, to the point where i got rid of them because they had new roots growing out of them like crazy, didn't look the best to me.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The first batch I got is already doing that in my other tank, but will do to keep nitrate level down until other plants are obtained.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 179378


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet looking fish!! Great setup!!
Do you ever worry he may try and bite the chord of the powerheads?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No not really I will post another update in a sec cause I replaced the maxi-jets with a Hydor 4 and he is to busy snapping away at nothing to be concerned about the chords. I also found out that he likes it a lot more and is playing in the current more than ever. My only concern for him right now is sometimes he gets carried away and hits the side of the tank a bunch while snapping away so badly sometime you here the knocks he is making. I dropped the temp a bit as well and it seems to have helped.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i dont think he'll do himself any serious harm hitting the glass like that, but he may develop a chimple.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

fett529 said:


> i dont think he'll do himself any serious harm hitting the glass like that, but he may develop a chimple.


You beat me to the punch, he had one a little while ago but I salted and raised the temp and it started to disapear, so I dropped the temp a minor amount to calm him down a bit and seems to be working. Should I Melafix as well or any other med to finish the job!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the elongs colours as well as the patch of vals


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Looks good man. He looks awesome! plants are doing well, love those corkscrew vals!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

New Video and done on the FIRST TAKE!!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks a killer RnR, very nice addition to the collection







Love the setup too, i think white sand looks awesome, i have the exact same. Cant wait to get my own place so i can have the fish of my dreams. Right now i have 2 tanks already in my room 100g and a an empty 30g, and planning on a third tank if i remove my wardrobe


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

thats awsome


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx Murph and joey he really has settled into his tank now and is protective of it big time now!!!
Thx fer checking it out guys really nice quality from this one!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is 1 little badass

wtb feeding vid :O


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx death, ya one is in the workings as we speak but making sure that he is a little more desperate to eat as he has been spoiled rotten and never really had to chase any live food. The couple times he has ,he plays with it more than anything.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking setup
love the little guy. looks happy in there.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow ******* im jealous.... nice setup and fish, great litle attitude.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Closed


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

LOL at the video's 30 sec mark, I think you got scared and jumped back as Mcfuns attacked the glass. You big p*ssy!







That is one psycho elong. great vid.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx Trigger, Naked,Phil,Savage, death and game appreciate your checking it out boys!!



gamgenius said:


> LOL at the video's 30 sec mark, I think you got scared and jumped back as Mcfuns attacked the glass. You big p*ssy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And for your info I saw a ghost that looked like my ex that's why I jumped, you would jump too!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> LOL at the video's 30 sec mark, I think you got scared and jumped back as Mcfuns attacked the glass. You big p*ssy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And for your info I saw a ghost that looked like my ex that's why I jumped, you would jump too!!
[/quote]

LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i jumped back when my irritian kept ramming the glass
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/Thumbnail.a...=false&WM=T


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well maybe a little white lie sure


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool elong man...
I love that species.

Always on the "Go."


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Nice video and great fish RnR!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Again GET MY PICTURE OFF AS YOUR AVITAR ksls I sent it to you in confidence and THx by the way


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Again GET MY PICTURE OFF AS YOUR AVITAR ksls I sent it to you in confidence and THx by the way


cant be you he doesnt have a mullet


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Death in # said:


> Again GET MY PICTURE OFF AS YOUR AVITAR ksls I sent it to you in confidence and THx by the way


cant be you he doesnt have a mullet








[/quote]

Or a tattooed 'vest.'


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

First I have nor have I EVER had a mullet. Second those are not real tattoos I use felt marker to give the apperance that I am a "BADASS" really I am afraid of needles and a hangnail makes me pass out from the pain. But now I revealed my true self so I must leave


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I love the attitude on your elong. Tank looks great too

BTW, unfortunately mondo grass is non aquatic


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> New Video and done on the FIRST TAKE!!!!


Very cool!
Gotta love the ferocity of them elongs!

That's a particularly nasty one you've got there!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I love the attitude on your elong. Tank looks great too
> 
> BTW, unfortunately mondo grass is non aquatic


Sorry it is dwarf grass cause I bought it petsmart,just got back from there.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> First I have nor have I EVER had a mullet. Second those are not real tattoos I use felt marker to give the apperance that I am a "BADASS" really I am afraid of needles and a hangnail makes me pass out from the pain. But now I revealed my true self so I must leave


time for u to get a Bullsnake avatar


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice man, very aggresive sob
when u gonna post pics of manny
and i hope u get that gibbus, and then u have the sickest collection


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

db04ph said:


> nice man, very aggresive sob
> when u gonna post pics of manny
> and i hope u get that gibbus, and then u have the sickest collection


Yeah he hasn't got back to me yrt but I sure hope so I got people on stand by with credit cards a waiting to order him that second. Yeah after that a huge shoal and I be done.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 187216

View attachment 187217

View attachment 187218

View attachment 187219


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

These are taken aprox two weeks after I started the Co-Hab and they are in a 75 gallon tank with cover. There has been no aggression between them whatsoever and really intresting behavior during the end of the summer months which I will create a blog to catalog in the coming weeks. I have been feeding on the most non scheduled system possible and have put just enough to substain sometimes as well as dumped double the amounts in other times. I have kept no strict schedule in any way and of any tank or upkeep maintaince. I have kept my params in check of course but wanted them to get no system of habit forming traits whatsoever. I have also drop water level by half at moments and pulled a filter for a day or two in the early stages to try and recreate dry season. I have experimented different aspects when I know Barametric pressure is unstable or varying in a short time frame. I have since as well take them out of there and put them into a 60 gallon with 2xHydor4's and NO cover. My tern and caribe show more aggression towards each other in ONE DAY than these elongs have the ENTIRE co-hab. More to come soon and again if you can't say something nice don't bother saying anything. As I will not run away but I will make your post invisible. I do this for the group to learn as a whole with hopes someone from this site can breed these fish. I do this not to hear someones negitive sh*t that I have read on three other threads already. Any questions will be answered best as possible.

Also I need some help with a question. I have film on two small dvd-r's and my laptop drive does not read them. Is there ay way to transfer data from these disks as I have over 2 hours of footage that is amazing to watch if I can get it off there. Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated!! Thak you for taking the time to check it out
RnR


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

good luck RNR! awesome looking fish, keep it up.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks bro, I never really did anything special I think as soon as you will all see. I think I just lucked out really. But after my luck I fucked with them quite a bit and not in a unhealthy way but trying to recreate the best of my knowledge the season and climate variation that would tell them time to breed.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the elongs are looking good RnR. they do look rather happy together. 
great job


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks trigger I am trying they are not as friendly now as more recent pics will show but were close up until about the end of september. As I might not have mentioned Happy would keep tabs on Rex and check up on him before becoming more and more distant. Happy being far more aggressive in nature was like the nurturing type. And forgive me calling them both guys as I have no clue of course what the sex is of either.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

wow nice job RnR. are they as different of colors in real life like in the pics? your ideas of keeping a random feeding/maintainence schedule is a cool idea. its amazing really that there isn't too much agression towards them when the one finger chases like he does. there was another guy on another site that tried to breed them, but he chickened out after a day or two. he also claimed able to sex them as well. and we all know that is BS. but he tried it with 4 elongs. are you considering adding more to increase the odd that you have a male and a female? keep up the good work!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I know all too well about the other member and the situation and thats not what I want here. That is why I revealed to AQHU in the beginning of the co-hab that it was started knowing full well they would not say or post about it. In turn I had witnesses to when it actually started and at least a couple members knowing that when I did post about it it was not "b.S" that they had been together as long as they have. Unlike popular opinion of other "co-HAb threads" I am not here for any self acclaim or status hence why I need not lie. I am here to SHARE knowledge within this community I love and if that in turn allows someone(whether me or not) to breed these fish I would be thrilled. That is why no bashing allowed as I feel this is going to be done by someone that will NOT try and attempt this as they have allowed it to fail already!! I just want to give it all that I can knowing I have much less practical experience than a lot of members here but I do posses the LOVE FOR THIS HOBBY!!! So I will lead by example and have no problems if they rip each other up tomorrow as long as progress is made for HOBBYISTS to progress and evolve our general fish keeping knowledge. That is the directive of this co-hab and I appreciate all the kind words. Like I said it was time to share the knowledge and experience and maybe encourage other members here in the opinion of 'DON"T BELIEVE THE HYPE". We CAN breed elongs and if enough dedication is expended we WILL breed elongs. We just have to share what we learn and stop all the other bullshit that surrounds this attempt EVERY TIME ii is tried. Everything is impossible until it is not and then all who preached that it was impossible look like fools. I don't know about you all but I am no fool but I am also not afraid to make mistakes and sacrifice energy,money, and time to help us as HOBBYISTS evolve into unknown territory.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice stuff RnR


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

hey rnr do u think they are stressed out together, did the behaviour of the first elong change when second was introduced?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx Wink as i felt it was time to have the co-hab revealed to the rest of the site. I also am not afraid to put it on the entire site to step up and act like the community I know we are instead of grade school bullies attacking what they do not know or understand. We are fortunate enough to have these hurdles in our hobby that have never been cleared. Instead of using them as a arsenal in a attack on someone why don't we use them as goals or levels of achievement instead?? why can we not look at the feats of this hobby that have never been done as a journey of gaining knowledge and a challenge for not just a person but as for all of us as a group. Not too be looked at as RnR has not yet bred Elongs but as The Piranha COMMUNITY has yet to breed elongs. It infuriates me when same petty things seem to stall our obvious bond and natural ability to be a creative and high intellect group. Instead when certain attempts have been made in the past we look like a pack of animals circling and picking apart the one who is different or is taking that leap into the voided unknown. I love this community very much and it pains me to see behaviour that is so beneath what we are through and through. I will post more recent pics of the Co-Hab by tonight!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

db04ph said:


> hey rnr do u think they are stressed out together, did the behaviour of the first elong change when second was introduced?


They do not seem stressed out db. I never introduced one into the others territory. I introduced both to a new territory and they relied on each other to map it out IMO. Rex started light flashing out a space by the driftwood and continued to do so for about two weeks. Every hour or so Happy would come and check on him and no tail to tail whipping motion involved. Just to see the progress or check out what was happening with each other. Almost to the point that when I fed the tank Rex would have not noticed the placement of food if it were not for happy herding him out of his project and into the direction of the newly placed pellets. In the new tank they stay on opposite sides and stare away from each other but during feeding seem to have a order about it that shows no dominance or territorial control trying to be gained. They eat at the same pace and when done do a couple laps and back to there respective corners. They are in this position not from fear or stress but how there personalities are. Happy always has hid under the powerheads and gets pissed when he is in a lot of current. Rex always liked to be in it and even playing in it regularly and they have both assumed these traits again. I feel that is is comfortably and acceptance of each other in there environment and gotten past trying to defend what area they think is theres. That is the reasoning for no scheduled food asa well. I want no reference made to feeding time by either as that is when they get defensive when they know its coming. This way they work to get fed at the same rate and seems like they avoid confrontation instead of looking for it.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

would be nice to raise like 10 elongs in a 220 gallon from 1-2 inches


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I know all too well about the other member and the situation and thats not what I want here. That is why I revealed to AQHU in the beginning of the co-hab that it was started knowing full well they would not say or post about it. In turn I had witnesses to when it actually started and at least a couple members knowing that when I did post about it it was not "b.S" that they had been together as long as they have. Unlike popular opinion of other "co-HAb threads" I am not here for any self acclaim or status hence why I need not lie. I am here to SHARE knowledge within this community I love and if that in turn allows someone(whether me or not) to breed these fish I would be thrilled. That is why no bashing allowed as I feel this is going to be done by someone that will NOT try and attempt this as they have allowed it to fail already!! I just want to give it all that I can knowing I have much less practical experience than a lot of members here but I do posses the LOVE FOR THIS HOBBY!!! So I will lead by example and have no problems if they rip each other up tomorrow as long as progress is made for HOBBYISTS to progress and evolve our general fish keeping knowledge. That is the directive of this co-hab and I appreciate all the kind words. Like I said it was time to share the knowledge and experience and maybe encourage other members here in the opinion of 'DON"T BELIEVE THE HYPE". We CAN breed elongs and if enough dedication is expended we WILL breed elongs. We just have to share what we learn and stop all the other bullshit that surrounds this attempt EVERY TIME ii is tried. Everything is impossible until it is not and then all who preached that it was impossible look like fools. I don't know about you all but I am no fool but I am also not afraid to make mistakes and sacrifice energy,money, and time to help us as HOBBYISTS evolve into unknown territory.


this is why i have a bromance with you.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What the Hell are you no just kidding they look good RnR you are doin a great job and keep the pics commin you know everyone her loves pics


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks BlackP and it's reciprocated Buckman








I will post pics right after this post.
I have come to the 3-4 onth period and as I have previously planned I changed the enviroment of the two and moved them into a 80 gallon tank planted with no current. I feel that either the Elongatus spawns like a salmon or breeds in the same manner. That pressure and enviroment is a major factor in this. My hypothisis is that the Elong returns to the place of it's birth when instinct tells it to do so. They either interact briefly and spawn or the female goes to the area it remembers coming from and random drops eggs as well the male goes back to the place of birth and randomly fertilizes area. Since a fry count could be in the hundreds and more than likely the survival rate would not have to be considerably high to ensure 20-50 fish returning to that area from every successful spawn. I believe the Rhom more than likely does it solo and the elong since it has the ability to interact way more successfuly with each other without occurance of aggression does have a small interaction before spawn. Either way I feel that this is the reason of species aggression and with the Elong if you continuly change up enviroment and area it never has enough to get fully comfortable ina surronding and then evolve into territorial mode.In captivity this would be way easier to have occur since the space is very limited and once realized they flip to territorial mode.

So I have now changed up there tank on them as well as decor in each tank very different. They never have enough time to get comfortable enough in the surronding to become dominant or passive. In the wild it would be the case I feel too. Even if it did become territorial in the wild the spacial issue would never be a problem as a Intruder would be aggressive flashed and the retreat away to find another place to roam. So this way my Elongs never have enough time to really get crazy comfortable. But it is not the most stressful transfer as the params are perfect and the tanks are right beside each other. I have noticed when I do a lot of scrubbing or tank decor adjustment they flock to each other first then the pair finds where the best place to hide is. This says to me that the ability to shoal for survival purposes in a temporary situation is defintely possible. They know enough that they are the same and there is safety in numbers.
With the Elong's natural ability to dart and speed it would be very hard for a pred to pick them off if they quicly shoal and dart away from it when it's safe to do so. As well they can I'm sure knowingly have a idea where the rest are. If there was a temp 4 - 6 shoal quickly forming and avoiding the danger as most that feast on the slower,sicker,and easier meal made out of animals. When the pred goes for the group the dart and then I'm sure they go in every direction and all indivisualy. That would make a hard snack for them to become.

^^ Just general ideas or predicted survival and begining of spawning


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the photos from the 60 they just left. 
View attachment 187285

View attachment 187284

View attachment 187286


----------

